# A photo from Ourcats



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Got this through from a friend of mine and its a photo of my girl that appeared in the latest Ourcats magazine out last week.

I apolgise for the bad quality of it and for the woman who is holding the cat.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Stunning.. I love the Chinchilla Persians.. I'd love to have one one day!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats to you Angeli, that is brill, you must be so proud of your girl! Which show was it at?  This will be you now that your famous............lol


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

That was taken at the Durham CC Show last month. I didn't want to appear in it . The way she was holding the camera I thought it was only going to be of my girl.

Don't know where they got the Mrs T from either as my name is Angelina


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Never been to the shows up the North East are they ok? Prob just the same as round here but a bit further to travel. Will have to try them one day.  They always get misprints in the mags. In gccf mag, the judge report got a friend of mine's cat's sex wrong 

I would be so flattered to be asked to go in it, your girl's a star!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Never been to the shows up the North East are they ok? Prob just the same as round here but a bit further to travel. Will have to try them one day.  They always get misprints in the mags. In gccf mag, the judge report got a friend of mine's cat's sex wrong
> 
> I would be so flattered to be asked to go in it, your girl's a star!


Thanks.
The shows in that area are good Ive been to about three now and Im hoping to go to the Teeside one in August but she's lost a bit of coat and I would be entering her for the Grand class so Im undecided whether to enter her.

I go all over the country north and south, was at the Norfolk and Suffolk only a few weeks ago where she made Champion. Im going up to Edinburgh in a fortnight but only on exhibition to promote a friend's breed.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

You must like travelling Angelina, I hate it! Get terrified on the motorways with cats in the car, even with my Mum being the chauffer, she is Captain Careful btw as well, lol


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont mind the travelling it's the very early starts that I dont like  setting off at 4am etc. but I go with my friends and so I can sleep on my way there.

The Edinburgh one is a long haul as I did it once before two years ago with one of my cats.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

She is beautiful  ( the cat that is lol)
Congratulations! Angeli you must be proud of her


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

may said:


> She is beautiful  ( the cat that is lol)
> Congratulations! Angeli you must be proud of her


Thank you May 

She had been fast asleep before the photo was taken and looks a little cheesed off (the cat that is) lol.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes Angeli-she is beautiful and fully deserving of her achievements-CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Angelia

Where is the show in teesside?

D x



Angeli said:


> Thanks.
> The shows in that area are good Ive been to about three now and Im hoping to go to the Teeside one in August but she's lost a bit of coat and I would be entering her for the Grand class so Im undecided whether to enter her.
> 
> I go all over the country north and south, was at the Norfolk and Suffolk only a few weeks ago where she made Champion. Im going up to Edinburgh in a fortnight but only on exhibition to promote a friend's breed.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Hi Angelia
> 
> Where is the show in teesside?
> 
> D x


Hi deedeedee,

the Teeside show is at Eston Sports Academy, Normanby Rd, Eston, South Bank.


----------

